# Synodontis petricola community tank, 30 gallon?



## feesh (Oct 11, 2011)

I am starting up a community tank in my 30 gallon, 30-3/16"L x 12-1/2"W x 18-3/4"H.
I want to put 3 synodontis petricola catfish in there.
What else would mix nicely with them, in my size tank? :thumb:


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I think I'd wait until you have a bigger tank to stock Synodontis lucipinnis or petricola. I'd also keep them in a bigger group of 5-6 individuals.


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

Oh I don't think that is necessary.

I kept and bred my Synodontis lucipinnis (2M, 1 F) in a 10 gallon and raised hundreds of fry in a 29.

As far as tankmates go I would suggest just about any of the smaller cichlids (Lamprologous brichardi, Julidochromis, Lamp. leleupi, and Cyprichromis) are a few that would work well.

Avoid the larger and more aggressive mbuna or haps.

I would suggest that the tank have several caves with small openings (I prefer the little ceramic breeding huts) for the catfish to hide in as well as plenty of rockwork for the cichlids (with the exception of the Cyprichromis as they like lots of swimming room).

Andy


----------

